# How to seal where ac line enters home



## hennyh (Nov 14, 2006)

stubits said:


> All- When the AC was installed in my brick home (before we were the owners), the techs made a larger hole than was necessary, or is common in the neighborhood. To repair it, they just embedded a chunk of brick in a bunch of mortar. Unfortunately this fix only lasted about a year. I notice on many of the homes in my neighborhood, this area is sealed nicely and cleanly with some sort of black material.
> 
> For the pros, hopefully, what do you guys use? Specifically in the case of a brick house.


Never let the actual copper lines touch ground or the masonry wall. They need to be insulated from any contact that could result in corrosion. It sounds like a "hack" installed that system. I'm sure a pro could do a better job and it shouldn't cost too much.

I'd use a Thermal Thimble. It's a professional way to run refrigerant lines thru a wall.


----------



## stubits (Dec 30, 2008)

Interesting. I just googled it and can't find anything. Do you have a weblink? What exactly is it?


----------



## hennyh (Nov 14, 2006)

Here's what they look like. Sorry, they're called Thermo Thimbles.

http://www.comfortgurus.com/product_info.php/products_id/2188#


----------



## stubits (Dec 30, 2008)

Henny-

That looks like an excellent product, but it simply won't work here. It looks more geared towards new work, where as our AC line has already been run. Also, the hole seems to be a bit too large for this.

Is there a good expanding foam, silicone, putty, etc. that is used?


----------



## Ebbo (Oct 24, 2009)

Thumb gum.

http://www.comfortgurus.com/product_info.php/products_id/2160


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

stubits said:


> Henny-
> 
> That looks like an excellent product, but it simply won't work here. It looks more geared towards new work, where as our AC line has already been run. Also, the hole seems to be a bit too large for this.
> 
> Is there a good expanding foam, silicone, putty, etc. that is used?


http://www.computercablestore.com/Duct_Seal_5_Pound_Block_PID43865.aspx


----------



## stubits (Dec 30, 2008)

Excellent. Ebbo, Jerry, are both those products OK outside? Will they prevent water intrusion?

Henny- I missed something in your first post. You're right, this system was installed by a total hack, but it works more or less OK. I need to re do much of the ductwork inside to optimize things. Fortunately the copper pipe is insulated, so no direct contact with the masonry. Thanks!


----------

